# Husky WD with Reese old-style sway control



## bearfans (Apr 20, 2004)

Looking for some help....









Recently purchased a 28BHS and (before becoming a member of this wonderful forum) had the dealer install a Husky WD hitch with friction sway control. It worked pretty well on the trip home, until we had to make a pit stop for my 6-yr old son. The remaining 40 miles home from that point we were swaying pretty good in the 20mph winds.

After reading up on the different hitches here, I called a different local dealer and was told that I could purchase the Reese dual cam sway control and use it with the Husky bars (since I don't have the new Reese bars, it would have to be the older U bracket type of cam). My question to the forum is:

Does this sound right? 
Will the WD bars work correctly with the Reese dual cam? 
Is there anything else that I'm not thinking about?

Any information is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I would maybe call Reese, and ask them. I don't know how much a new set of Reese 800# bars would go for, or even if they would fit on the Husky hitch, but that might be a better route.

I do know the Reese bars have a slight hook in the end the rides in the cam, which is attached to the trailer tongue. I have never seen the Husky set up, so I don't know if they are the same or not.

I would not want to trust the lives of my family to the word of a salesman alone.

Tim


----------



## MikeyM (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Bearfans.

Just a thought but did they set up your hitch correctly? We ran a Huskey setup for a while with a friction sway bar and it performed pretty well in all situations. Just curious because when we first picked up our trailer, the hitch setup was allllll wrong. Since I've learned about setups and such, it made a huge difference in tracking and towability when I tore it all down and re set it up.

Good luck. Mike.

PS - If you're not familiar with hitch head angles, spring bar angles, etc. and what they should be, let us know.. would be glad to help.


----------



## bearfans (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks for the replies!!

I called a couple of local dealers and they filled me in on the Reese dual-cam. The older-style setup will work with the WD bars that we already had, so only had to buy the cam hardware. After talking with the dealer and having him show me the layout, did the initial setup myself of attaching the bolt-on cams to the WD bars tonight and will be setting up the rest of the gear tomorrow. Will let everyone know how it goes...first trip is tomorrow after I get the hitch set back up!!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi bearfan, From what I have read on the other forum it is critical that you torque the u-bolts to what reese specs otherwise they slip on the frame. good luck and have fun. Kirk


----------

